# Heartfelt beads or cat litter beads?



## slyder

Ive read on some other sites that the Heartfelt beads are way overpriced and that generic kitty litter beads do the exact same thing. Some people go as far as saying the cat litter beads are the same exact thing. Price wise its a no brainer.....$13 for 8lbs vs. $30 for 1lb but im wondering why cat litter would need a bead that can GIVE off humidity as well as absorb it? They claim both are just silica, H2O and Oxygen. Ive read other posts that say Heartfelt are that plus certain salts so that they will hold a certain humidity. Any of this true? Normally id just spend the $30 but these days every buck counts.


----------



## chippewastud79

Kitty litter is not the same thing, one is designed for soaking up cat pee and the other is designed for regulating humidity and keeping humidors in proper environment. Some people will claim that the have used kitty litter and it works fine but it certainly will not do the things that beads to, particularly in times when there are vast fluctuations. Heartfelt beads are a one time investment and well worth the money. 

If you want the scientific evidence look for a post about humidity by Shilala he researched it and proved that kitty litter isn't even as close to effective or sufficient.


----------



## PDV

I use both, and they both work great. In my humi, I have 65% Heartfelt beads, and it stays rock solid at 65% for a month or more without recharging. In my cooler, I have one pound of the Heartfelt beads and one pound of Crystal Clear Litter Pearls, and it stays right at 67% for a month or more.

As long as you get kitty litter that is entirely unscented silica gel beads, it will work just fine. Of course, you can't really order kitty litter beads with a specific % humidity.


----------



## nativetexan_1

And, aspirin wasn't designed to control bloodpressure either. Lots of things have applications beyond their design.


----------



## slyder

Ive read so much info on this subject my eyes hurt! For every person that says kitty litter beads work.......theres 5 that says it dont. Somebody comes up with evidence that it doesnt work.....and somebody else comes up with some that says it does. "What The French"? (Rock of Love Bus for those that didnt get that). Do we have some silica bead po-po on this site that can give me the skinny fo shizzle? Sorry i appologize....been at work way too long tonight.


----------



## Jonesee

slyder said:


> Ive read so much info on this subject my eyes hurt! For every person that says kitty litter beads work.......theres 5 that says it dont. Somebody comes up with evidence that it doesnt work.....and somebody else comes up with some that says it does. "What The French"? (Rock of Love Bus for those that didnt get that). Do we have some silica bead po-po on this site that can give me the skinny fo shizzle? Sorry i appologize....been at work way too long tonight.


Very fair request. I've used them for years and have never had an issue. Maybe I am lucky. It seems to me however, the only people saying they don't work are those that have never tried them. If someone has used them and they failed in some way, please post.


----------



## blueeyedbum

I have used 65 heartfelt beads and 70% beads from humidorbeads. No experience with kitty litter beads. Is there a specific brand of kitty litter beads that work?


----------



## cyberdiver

I have one humidor set up with heartfelt beads and 2 humidors set up with kitty litter. All of my humidors stay in the 64-67% range! Is there a difference? The look a little different! Do the do the same job! Absolutely! Would I spend the extra on heartfelt again! NEVER! Kitty Litter or bust for this guy! 

Just try it for yourself. If you don't like it..... your not out much!


----------



## KickU2Sleep

Did a search for litter and found this post from January



SixPackSunday said:


> ok... so maybe they didnt change my life, BUT they did save me a ton when it came time to humidify my new cab humi.
> 
> i was originally given this idea from a pretty 'good fella' on another forum who said he uses it in his vinotemp humi.
> 
> i picked up a very large bag (weight is not listed anywhere on it, i'm guessing around 7 pounds) of premium choice cat litter beads. odorless, nothing in the bag besides silica beads.
> 
> i have a little over one pound on them in the humi now, in 5 different small pastic containers. my humidity is holding at a PERFECT 65% with no odor/problems at all from them.
> 
> the bag costs me a total of $16 bucks after taxes at a local pet store. this is an awesome way to keep humidity if your looking for a cheap route, just make sure you get the pure silica beads. if you pick up something else you'll have to pick the 'odor crystals' out of them before putting them in the humi.


----------



## Snake Hips

I remember Shilala posting a veritable essay on this, going through the math of kitty litter vs. heartfelt or Shilala beads. He just showed all the math behind why kitty litter is not efficient or practical for the purpose. This makes sense to me because the beads are not the same. Kitty litter beads, Heartfelt beads and Shilala beads are not all the same thing. However, if kitty litter works for you, the more power to you; I've never tried it and never had a reason to doubt Shilala, so I just bought from him regardless of cost to support a fellow BOTL.


----------



## Hermit

Mebbie it works, but Heartfelt beads aren't *that *expensive.
How much are your cigars worth?
Discount parachutes anybody?


----------



## Doogie

if you can afford the beads then get them. i haven't had any problems with my beads


----------



## Buddha024

Hermit said:


> Mebbie it works, but Heartfelt beads aren't *that *expensive.
> How much are your cigars worth?
> Discount parachutes anybody?


This has been my thought all along. Especially since most people won't even need a pound of beads. But I've never tried the kitty littler, so I can't really comment.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## GlockG23

Hermit said:


> Mebbie it works, but Heartfelt beads aren't *that *expensive.
> How much are your cigars worth?
> Discount parachutes anybody?


Awesome answer, 
and the "Discount parachutes" 
love it


----------



## OracleSmoke

If you don't mind spending some time doing the investigation, start looking into how many manufacturers there are in the world that even make silica beads, for any purpose. Don't look at the retailers or distributors and believe that they actually manufacture the beads, they don't. There are a few different types, in shape and purpose. Such as the silica gel you get in say a new electronic device. Those crystals are there to dehumidifiy, not give off humidity. They get that way by having the moisture driven from them with heat, something you can do at home in an oven. 

Point is, there are only so many manufacturers that produce silica beads. Find those manufacturers and look at their products. The manufacturers make their silica products for any market that will buy them and they don't support any particular distributors in their advertising, so you won't see specific support for brand name end user products. 

Spend a bit more time and you can find out how they're made and the general purpose of them.

Do your own research. Reading through information provided by a retailer or distributor will of course support their own product, that's what marketing is for.

Make your own decision, buy what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Ozone89

Heartfelt all the way for me.

I love the rectangular container my beads are in, it was worth every single dime I spent on it.


----------



## OracleSmoke

There you go. Another thing to keep in mind: If you go the kitty litter route and get the 8lb bag or so, unless you plan on trying to humidify a walk in closet with beads, you'll never need that much.

So you spend maybe 30 bucks on beads you'll never have to replace if cared for correctly. It's just a matter of how much you get and whether you'll use that much or not. If the % regulation stated on the package is worth that peace of mind, then you'll be fine with a pound of HF beads.

Someone you know has to have kitty litter beads, get some and try it. If you keep your RH where you want it with them, get some. Thing is, I don't know anywhere where you can still get kitty litter beads for 7 bucks for 8lbs anymore. So you're still spending the same amount of money either way.


----------



## Jonesee

OracleSmoke said:


> There you go. Another thing to keep in mind: If you go the kitty litter route and get the 8lb bag or so, unless you plan on trying to humidify a walk in closet with beads, you'll never need that much.
> 
> So you spend maybe 30 bucks on beads you'll never have to replace if cared for correctly. It's just a matter of how much you get and whether you'll use that much or not. If the % regulation stated on the package is worth that peace of mind, then you'll be fine with a pound of HF beads.
> 
> Someone you know has to have kitty litter beads, get some and try it. If you keep your RH where you want it with them, get some. Thing is, I don't know anywhere where you can still get kitty litter beads for 7 bucks for 8lbs anymore. So you're still spending the same amount of money either way.


Actually Oracle, it still is pretty close to that price. Just check the pet shops and discount stores. As far as longevity. I am using the same kitty litter beads now for all these years. the only time i swapped them out was when I spilled a humidor. The original beads are still working like new.

When I was researching silica beads I learned another use for them is to drive the moisutre out of them by putting them in the oven. After that I use the dehydrated ones for my gun safe. I live in Florida, and keep a large fire proof gunsafe in the garage by the door leading to the house. I have never had any rust issues with my guns and I have a whole lot more invested in guns than I ever will in cigars. I originally got the idea by collecting all the little packets from electronics and using them. After some research I found they are all basically the same. Shape and texture and size and things like that differ. But they all work pretty much the same unless you are in a lab.

Guys they work for me, but every time there is a post like this I get nervous all over again. If there has been a failure I am truly interested. I would like to know what happened and if they ever caused any damage. When researching using them for the gun safe I learned they should never be touching any of the guns. That isn't an issue for me because mine has shelves in it I keep them on.


----------



## GlockG23

I don't know what anyone else feels about this
but even if they were the *exact same thing*.
I would spend my money with Heartfelt beads(or another cigar related company) other 
then supporting a Cat litter company and a wal-mart. 
(wal-mart, I really _despise_ wal-mart_._ But that's another thread_)_


----------



## Jonesee

GlockG23 said:


> I don't know what anyone else feels about this
> but even if they were the *exact same thing*.
> I would spend my money with Heartfelt beads(or another cigar related company) other
> then supporting a Cat litter company and a wal-mart.
> (wal-mart, I really _despise_ wal-mart_._ But that's another thread_)_


Interesting comment. An economist would tell you that is irrational in a micro-economic sense. To pay more for something than you have to. But, to each his own.

Do you also buy all your cigars from strictly a B&M. They are all exactly the same, only price is the difference...

We are far off-topic here. The question the OP had was about the effectiveness of the kitty litter beads vs. heartfelt. And, I am curious too. Has anyone had a failure, or is it just personal preference???


----------



## GlockG23

Jonesee said:


> Interesting comment. An economist would tell you that is irrational in a micro-economic sense. To pay more for something than you have to. But, to each his own.
> 
> Do you also buy all your cigars from strictly a B&M. They are all exactly the same, only price is the difference...
> 
> We are far off-topic here. The question the OP had was about the effectiveness of the kitty litter beads vs. heartfelt. And, I am curious too. Has anyone had a failure, or is it just personal preference???


I thought "_or another cigar related company" covered_ that, but your are right *Jonesee*, I am off topic. 
I apologize *slyder*


----------



## slyder

Hermit said:


> Mebbie it works, but Heartfelt beads aren't *that *expensive.
> How much are your cigars worth?
> Discount parachutes anybody?


My buddy used a discount parachute once................once!

I guess the $30 is money well spent really. Its not like ill have to replace them everymonth. Thats a big pain with the Le Veil....its cartridges dont last very long. After 5 or 6 refills they just wont take water any more. What Ive spent in cartridges I coulda bought a pound of beads.


----------



## slyder

That comment about electronics and guns brings me back to my originaly point......arent the kitty litter beads meant to REMOVE moisture? Cant see a reason to GIVE OFF moisture in a litter box. Cats do enuff of that on their own!


----------



## Jonesee

Like any chemical reaction, they search for equlibrium. If they are dry, they absorb, If they are wet they release moisture. As best as I can tell that equilibrium for the ones I use is somewhere in the 67% and 70% range.


----------



## the nub

slyder said:


> My buddy used a discount parachute once................once!
> 
> I guess the $30 is money well spent really. Its not like ill have to replace them everymonth. Thats a big pain with the Le Veil....its cartridges dont last very long. After 5 or 6 refills they just wont take water any more. What Ive spent in cartridges I coulda bought a pound of beads.


are you refilling with 50/50 solution or distilled water?


----------



## slyder

the nub said:


> are you refilling with 50/50 solution or distilled water?


I only use distilled water in my Le Veil. Thats what it calls for.


----------



## chippewastud79

Here is an extremely boring test that Shilala did on all types of humidification beads. 

Basic premise, kitty litter is 1/3 as effective per surface area and doesn't regulate.


----------



## Jonesee

I read his study and I agree, As I said earlier, any noticeable difference in the products is at the laboratory level. In fact, 1/1000th of a second is 10 times faster than 1/100th of a second. In the real world, the difference in the two time periods is non existent in virtually all circumstances. We are dealing with cigar hunidity not measuring chemical reactions on a molecular level. As a group we can't even agree on the proper RH and struggle finding hygrometers that are within 1%-3% of accuracy.

In everyday practice I haven't seen a difference in the 2 products.

I am still looking for anyone that has used the kitty litter silica and had a failure or found it inadequate in any way. Anyone out there have a problem?

Chip, have you had a failure using it?


----------



## OracleSmoke

Not to be too much of an instigator, but Shilala SELLS beads doesn't he? I know if I were going to sell something of this nature, I'd do a study that favors my product too. It wouldn't make sense to say kitty litter is the same thing, now buy my beads.

I usually try not to take sides with this kinda stuff 'cause it can have an effect on some good people and their living. Silica gel's main purpose in industry is as a dessicant, not to humidify. On any manufacturer's site you'll notice the stated purpose is generally moisture control in the form of absorption. As stated in an earlier post though, it reaches equilibrium around 67-70 percent. You control the level by how much of the beads are saturated and how much you keep dry. Keep more beads dry and you get slightly lower RH, keep more saturated and you get slightly higher RH. The rest is error of the hygrometer.

I gotta take a side here though and say that I've been using Exquisicat Pearl Fresh for a year or so now both in containers and in 4 separate active devices by replacing the gardener's foam they come with with kitty litter beads. I've never had to replace the beads, they've worked flawlessly now for a year with no reason to replace them in the near future. 

I saw someone mention PG solution, and you do NOT wanna put anything on the beads other than distilled water. Anything else and you screw up the effectiveness of the beads. Distilled water will keep them as clean as you need them forever, barring you don't throw smokes in your humi that already have mold on them.

Kitty litter has worked just fine for over a year with the same beads. No mold, no loss in effectiveness. In fact, when putting them in a Hydra or Oasis you'll notice you can put more water in the resevior than with foam, prolly due to the extra air space between the beads. In a well sealed humi in the dead of winter with the forced air heat at 70 I add water about every 3 weeks or longer, depending on how much I open the doors.

In the 150 qt cooler I have a half cup of litter that rarely needs charging since I don't open the door often.

I use litter because it's economical and from what i've found on the web, there's no manufacturer making silica gel to control humidity within 2% difference for different beads.

As far as pricing goes, where can you find kitty litter silica pearls for 7 bucks for 8lbs? The exquisicat plastic jug is no more from Petsmart or any other B&M pet shop by me. Can't even get it online at Petsmart anymore. The only thing I've seen under that brand name is a 8lb bag for 20 bucks plus shipping.

Lemme know where we can get it for 7 bucks or so for the jug tho... I know some people at work that are on the fence about this and were just gonna do a group buy on a couple bags. Buying 8lbs of HF beads @30 bucks a pound makes it 240.00 bucks... kinda a deal killer compared to 7 bucks or even 20 for that matter.

One year, no problems.


----------



## slyder

and now the 5 posts saying how it wont work!! :behindsofa:


----------



## chippewastud79

I won't use kitty litter to do something it wasn't intended to do. For my cigars and my money I am going to invest in something that is created to regulate humidity, not soak up cat pee. $30 is a 5 pack of cigars to keep your humidor in perfect conditions non-stop. :2

I am not sure where the whole kitty litter theory came from, but I had never even heard of anyone attempting to use them as frequently as the newer members have praised their effectiveness because there was a product specifically created to accomplish the thing that people attempt to use kitty litter for. You will be hard pressed to find people with as immaculate of collections as some of the (current/former) members who would never keep kitty litter to protect their thousand(s) dollar investment. Multiple members with far more knowledge than I will tell you nothing can beat beads, but sadly they have moved on to different places. Its amazing how a board can change in such a short period of time where people would now be suggesting kitty litter instead of a near-flawless product from a well respected vendor. :hmm:


----------



## slyder

chippewastud79 said:


> I won't use kitty litter to do something it wasn't intended to do. For my cigars and my money I am going to invest in something that is created to regulate humidity, not soak up cat pee. $30 is a 5 pack of cigars to keep your humidor in perfect conditions non-stop. :2
> 
> I am not sure where the whole kitty litter theory came from, but I had never even heard of anyone attempting to use them as frequently as the newer members have praised their effectiveness because there was a product specifically created to accomplish the thing that people attempt to use kitty litter for. You will be hard pressed to find people with as immaculate of collections as some of the (current/former) members who would never keep kitty litter to protect their thousand(s) dollar investment. Multiple members with far more knowledge than I will tell you nothing can beat beads, but sadly they have moved on to different places. Its amazing how a board can change in such a short period of time where people would now be suggesting kitty litter instead of a near-flawless product from a well respected vendor. :hmm:


Well said. Im done reading and have made up my mind finally. Im dumping my Le Veil and switching all 3 humi's to Heartfelt beads. 1 pound is enough to do my 100, 300 and my 48 quart coolerdor.....ill probably have enough to do a second 48 quart if I lose the 100 counter. I was just at another site reading posts on beads and somebody there was saying you should keep cubans at 65% and all others at 70%. WTF? Do people really believe the smoke that flies outta there chew hole?


----------



## chippewastud79

slyder said:


> I was just at another site reading posts on beads and somebody there was saying you should keep cubans at 65% and all others at 70%. WTF? Do people really believe the smoke that flies outta there chew hole?


Personally I keep my entire humidor around 62-65% and dry box my cubans a little more before I actually smoke them. As far as people saying what things should be stored at, it comes down to personal preference. :tu


----------



## Jonesee

chippewastud79 said:


> I won't use kitty litter to do something it wasn't intended to do. For my cigars and my money I am going to invest in something that is created to regulate humidity, not soak up cat pee. $30 is a 5 pack of cigars to keep your humidor in perfect conditions non-stop. :2
> 
> I am not sure where the whole kitty litter theory came from, but I had never even heard of anyone attempting to use them as frequently as the newer members have praised their effectiveness because there was a product specifically created to accomplish the thing that people attempt to use kitty litter for. You will be hard pressed to find people with as immaculate of collections as some of the (current/former) members who would never keep kitty litter to protect their thousand(s) dollar investment. Multiple members with far more knowledge than I will tell you nothing can beat beads, but sadly they have moved on to different places. Its amazing how a board can change in such a short period of time where people would now be suggesting kitty litter instead of a near-flawless product from a well respected vendor. :hmm:


Hmmm. newer member... Not by my calendar.. Check me though I am getting older.

And, as for using something for which it is not intended, maybe you are to young to remember, but old guys like us remember when asparin was for headaches, now our Drs. tell us to take one a day to hold off heart attack and stroke. Rogaine was developed for treating high blood pressure, yet some of us older men with lengthening forheads learned it grows hair...
Vitamin E and Viagra, and post it notes I'll let you research it...

As for cigar collections, there are defintely gentlemen in here with larger, more impressive and more expensive. No doubt about that. My totally uneducated guess is I am blessed enough to hang with the upper 10%. The top 1-2% of collectors in here I just dream about.

What I don't understand is why this has gone to a personal level over the product? I was serious when I said previously, I get a concern everytime this topic has come up. I watch it closely. Yet, never has anyone had an issue. I have used them 3 years, actually getting closer to 4 now. I am comfortable with them so far but I am willing to listen and learn every day. if anything ever happens with them I am uncomfortable with I will be on here telling everyone. After advocating their use I would loudly and clearly denounce them if I needed to.

The world is full of value based decisions and choices. This is a minor one, all things considered.


----------



## bobarian

In high humidity areas Kitty litter may indeed work for some. However, I have not read a single comment showing how KL releases humidity? Plain silica gel is a simple desiccant and will not release or regulate your rh. Heartfelt beads are silica that has been conditioned to regulate at a particular rh. Shilala's beads are clay beads that have also been conditioned to a set point. The reason why most of us use Heartfelt beads is that they have YEARS of testing behind them. In a variety of climates and situations they have always proven effective. Shilala's HCM beads actually will react faster to swings in rh as they are much smaller and have a huge amount of surface area to react to changes in rh. Heartfelt beads are meant as a long term solution, it may take them up to a month to bring down rh from mid 70's to 65%. The reason this is good is that cigars do not react well to dramatic changes in rh. Given the investment that I have in my cigars I am not willing to take chances. 
If you want to experiment try super absorbant polymers, floral beads or whatever you please. But my cigars deserve the best HEARTFELT!


----------



## Jonesee

LOL, I hate this topic. Someone slap me the next time I reach for the keyboard when this is brought up again.... :sl


----------



## OracleSmoke

slyder said:


> and now the 5 posts saying how it wont work!! :behindsofa:


heh! Never saw that smiley.... good one!


----------



## slyder

has it been 5 posts already? We can stop talkin about it already. Im just gonna buy heartfelts and be done with it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## nativetexan_1

Here! Here!


----------



## cf2112

Guys this has been beat to death. Those who wont use vs those that do. 

I've used KL for years with excellent results and for removing humidity (a major problem here in the spring/summer months) KL is 10x more effective. To my knowledge nobody has ever had KL fail, 100% silica KL works great. I will not add water from now until next winter in my coolers but will add KL to reduce humidity to my desired level, again this has woked for years. I have 1000's of cigars stored this way and to me the are perfect.

Use what you like and feel comfortable using. I do.


----------



## Kenny Powers

cf2112 said:


> Guys this has been beat to death. Those who wont use vs those that do.
> 
> I've used KL for years with excellent results and for removing humidity (a major problem here in the spring/summer months) KL is 10x more effective. To my knowledge nobody has ever had KL fail, 100% silica KL works great. I will not add water from now until next winter in my coolers but will add KL to reduce humidity to my desired level, again this has woked for years. I have 1000's of cigars stored this way and to me the are perfect.
> 
> Use what you like and feel comfortable using. I do.


What brand Kitty Litter do you use?


----------



## Cigary

Kitty litter beads,,,,sorry, just the sound of it leaves me speechless,,,,even if it works. Sort of like leeches,,I know they have a purpose but let someone else get sucked on by these things.


----------



## MrMusicMan1

I guess I've been living under a rock, I've never heard of this before. What an interesting idea. However, I agree with Cigary the sound of it kind of freaks me out. If I get another humidor in the near future I'll give it a try.


----------



## JAK3

I'm going to start collecting the silica beads from shoe boxes and beef jerky. I bet if I let them air out until the odors dissipated I'd be golden. Please advise...

oke:


----------



## Strick

HAHa  I'm still looking for Mr. Bigbucks to do a non biased lab test and post the difference between silica beads and silica beads...


----------



## Firerat

I can't beleive this is even an argument.

If silica beads cost $200 an ounce, I could see the point but come on.


----------



## slyder

My bad for bringin it up. Its a done deal I made up my mind on what im buying....actually already did buy...heartfelt


----------



## Chico57

Doogie said:


> if you can afford the beads then get them. i haven't had any problems with my beads


 Same here.


----------



## bobarian

:deadhorse:


----------



## slyder

bobarian said:


> :deadhorse:


True dat


----------



## 6clicks

I will now use both. I have the heartfelt 65% beads in my humis and it works great. As far as being designed and manufactured for that purpose I can't attest but I do have my doubts. I was passing PetSmart today and picked up an 8# container of Exquisicat kitty litter crystals ($16) for my el cheapo Omaha Steak styrofoam coolador. (I also have 3 cats) I'm going to put about a half pound of the crystals in it and see what happens. I'm not expecting anything untoward or I wouldn't be doing it. 
Imagine if I contracted the KL source manufacturer and ordered a carload of the exact same stuff but repackaged it as humidor crystals. Would we be arguing that it would be much better to use my product "made" specifically for the purpose? I really have to wonder and I could be wrong, but I'm giving it a try. I haven't read anything yet to convince me not to.


----------



## buttah

I know this is an old topic and I'm not seasoned enough(on this forum) to matter according to some people's opinion on here BUT ... Everyone has been looking for someone who tried the Kitty Litter and it failed. Well I'm not that guy, I'm the exact opposite actually. I have two coolerdors, one that has a cigar oasis and Heartfelt humidity sheets and the other has beads and humidity sheets. The one with the cigar oasis maintains fairly decently around 67% the other with nothing but beads varies widely between 62 and 75%. I live in Va Beach and deal with heavy humidty and have found that the beads don't really do that well at maintaining humidity even with three times the recommended amount in the humidor. I've switched which cooler has which humidification and get the same results so its not the cooler that is the problem.

I've picked up th Kitty Litter and will give those a shot as I've little success so far with the Heartfelt beads.


----------



## Kilobyte

I have been using the KL beads for two years now and they work like a charm! Make sure to avoid the blue crystal variety.


----------



## buttah

Kilobyte said:


> I have been using the KL beads for two years now and they work like a charm! Make sure to avoid the blue crystal variety.


 I bought these ... Crystal Clear Litter Pearls Cat Supplies - GregRobert


----------



## beauvafr

Seems that Kitty cat pearl have been discontinued. The new one comes with colored beads !

Did you guys found an equivalent ?


----------



## beauvafr

buttah said:


> I bought these ... Crystal Clear Litter Pearls Cat Supplies - GregRobert


Works well ?
Rh ?


----------



## chippewastud79

beauvafr said:


> Seems that Kitty cat pearl have been discontinued. The new one comes with colored beads !
> 
> Did you guys found an equivalent ?


Yeah, real humidity regulating beads, made for regulating humidity, not for soaking up cat pee and neutralizing the odor. :tu


----------



## buttah

chippewastud79 said:


> Yeah, real humidity regulating beads, made for regulating humidity, not for soaking up cat pee and neutralizing the odor. :tu


Yep because Heartfelt manufacturers their own beads. Keep buying that lol


----------



## Hermit

I buy kitty litter...for my cat.



I use Heartfelt beads for my cigars. :2


----------



## Habanolover

buttah said:


> Yep because Heartfelt manufacturers their own beads. Keep buying that lol


Yeah and we all know that companies that make cat litter make it for humidifying cigars mg:
while the beads Heartfelt sells are used in such places as the Smithsonian and other museums and institutes to preserve such things as the original Constitution. Wonder why all those curators don't save the taxpayer a couple of dollars and use kitty litter instead


----------



## Hermit

madurolover said:


> Yeah and we all know that companies that make cat litter make it for humidifying cigars mg:
> while the beads Heartfelt sells are used in such places as the Smithsonian and other museums and institutes to preserve such things as the original Constitution. Wonder why all those curators don't save the taxpayer a couple of dollars and use kitty litter instead


Just another example of government waste.


----------



## chippewastud79

buttah said:


> Yep because Heartfelt manufacturers their own beads. Keep buying that lol


Are you implying that Hearfelt sells kitty litter in different packaging? or that they don't make the beads in-house?

I'll stick with the products designed for regulating humidity, not for soaking up cat pee. You invest a couple hundred to a couple thousand dollars in this hobby, so why not use a product designed for its intended use. But then again we could all light our cigars with gas station lighters or the cigarette lighter in our vehicles, hell just try a camp fire or rubbing two sticks together, but most tend to buy specialized cigar lighters. :hmm:


----------



## Wylie

After reading numerous posts on this topic - I decided to give the litter a go (blue & white crystals). Popped open the humidifier and took out the oasis, ran some litter through a strainer to get all the dust and small particles out, filled the humidifier and left the little screen in, sprayed about 75 % with distilled H2O and put it in the humidor - took 1 day to stabilize at 66% RH at 71.5 F and has not moved for 3 weeks. Also, just to clarify a point - the litter does release moisture - it's the mechanism that 'traps odour' buy absorbing cat pee and then slowly releasing the water content in the air leaving ammonia etc... in the crystals. I was skeptical at first but seems that this stuff is gold!


----------



## dubels

Yeah I first tried the cat litter in a tupperware box for about two weeks and it stayed around 68-70 for the whole two weeks. I use it in most of my humidors now.


----------



## Stinkdyr

Half cello/half naked.......and kitty litter everywhere!!


----------



## Sigarz

Interesting topic but as was said before, for the tens of hundreds of dollars spent on my cigars I would leave kitty poopoo catching material alone. the half pound bag of heartfelt beads I bought a few years ago have been going strong and are unimaginably reliable, and worth every penny.


----------



## zipa

Oh boy... Silica gel is silica gel, no matter what the packaging it comes in.

Silica gel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Cat litter

Silica gel is also used as cat litter[4], by itself or in combination with more traditional materials, such as clays including bentonite. It is trackless and virtually odorless, albeit expensive. *Silica in this form can be a cost effective way for private people to easily purchase silica gel* for application in such things as keeping tools rust free in damp environments, long term storage, and preservation of dried food for long term storage."

EDIT:

Found some interesting snippets in Shilala's post as well:

"I've heard a lot of argument about the "quality" of kitty litter beads possibly being lower than that of the other RH beads. I spoke to the manufacturer (who coincidentally makes all the grades I used) and *they are manufactured to identical specifications*."

"I found exactly ONE manufacturer of silica based beads in the world."

Potato - po-tah-toe


----------



## bilingue23

Heartfelt beads are made for maintaining the proper RH for cigar storage. Kitty Litter is made for soaking up cat pee and poo. This is the one and only reason people steer clear of buying heartfelt beads instead of kitty litter. If i marketed Kitty litter (not in its original packaging) as some sort of humidity bead for cigar humidors, everyone would buy it. They might even be willing to pay 5 times as much as what i actually paid for it (see where i'm going with this?). It's all about marketing. People feel better about puchasing the more expensive option, since they are specifically marketed for that purpose. And we obviously know what kitty litter is marketed for. Anyway, the point is that the kitty litter silica beads work just as well for maintaining RH. I have been using them in my coolidor for awhile now, with no issues at all. They maintain constant 70RH and they are foolproof (just as their more expensive counterpart). I am in no way saying that Heartfelt beads dont work, or dont work as good as kitty litter silica. Just saying that the kl silica works just as well, and is much much cheaper. Everyone saying that they dont trust their "thousands of dollars of sticks with kitty litter beads" is just trying to make themselves feel better about purchasing something that could be had for much cheaper. Just my two cents.


----------



## Sigarz

ok ok sheesh...ill give them a try.

good point about the marketing!


----------



## bilingue23

Also, saying that kl beads shouldnt or cant be used for controlling humidity in a humidor is like saying you cant use a cooler to store your cigars, since storing cigars it's not what it is manufactured for....


----------



## Habanolover

This post says all I need to know.

*Are Kitty Litter crystals as effective as Heartfelt beads?*

If you use the Kitty Litter and are happy with it then all I say is more power to you. I, however will continue to use a product that is trusted in art galleries and museums around the world and also happens to be sold by a great BOTL.


----------



## bilingue23

I'm not trying to convince anyone to switch from HF to KL beads. Just trying to shed some light on the subject, since i'm getting tired of hearing the "im not trusting my thousand dollar collection with something that cats pee and shit on" excuse. It's all about marketing, that's my point. Coolers work well for storing cigars right? And what are coolers made for? Keeping cold food and drinks, cold. BUt guess what else it does well as? A cheap solution for storing cigars. Is a humidor "better" for storing cigars because they cost more than coolers? And because they are marketed specifically for storing cigars? I'm sure that point could be argued. But people have been using coolers for cigar storage for years, and their sticks hold up just fine, and smoke just fine.


----------



## Trex

Sorry for asking but Is this special kitty litter or your just your regular ones. Any specific name brands?

trying to figure out since i need to bring my humidity down asap until i can buy/afford the beads. 


thanks
mike


----------

